# منتديات المتداول العربي منتديات المتداول العربي التعليمية التحليل الأساسي التعليمي Fundamental Analysis  شويه اسئله مهمه عن التضخم . أرجو الاجابه عليها ؟  الصين تعترف بتفاقم الوضع الوبائي وتعلن عن وفيات ضخمة  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:56 م )   اليابان تسجل أكثر من 108 ألف إصابة يومية جديدة بفيروس كورونا  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 01:15 م )   عاجل: بعد مكاسب قوية.. هبوط مفاجئ للعملات الرقمية لكن المشاعر تبدلت  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:04 ص )   الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )

## masrawy

بما ان  التضخم اصبح المعيار الاساسى فى تحديد سعر الفائده بامريكا واوربا .. اصبح التنبأ بالتضخم حاجه مهمه . وعشان كده اتمنى الاجابه على تلك الاسئلله ولو باختصار : 
1- ما هو التضخم . ولما يؤثر على الفائده وهل هو المعيار الاساسى فى تحديد الفائده ؟
2-ما هى المؤشرات التى تصدر من امريكا واوربا وانجلترا . بحيث اقدرر اقول ان المؤشر ده حيأثر على تحديد التضخم . يعنى اعطيه اهميه فى قرار الفائده المتوقع 
3-تقرير التضخم عن انجلترا يوم الاربعاء . ما التوقعات عنه ؟ ومتى تحديد سعر الفائده القادم لانجلترا ؟؟ 
أسئلتى كتير . مش كده . بس الاسئله فى بالى من زمان  
وشكراااااااا مقدما

----------


## cashu

التضخم بالمعنى الاقتصادي هو ضعف القوة الشرائية للعملة، فإذا كان عشر وحدات من عملة البلد تشتري كيلو غرام من اللحم أو فرختين في الزمن الحاضر، ثم ضعفت القيمة الشرائية للعملة بعد سنة وأصبح ثمن كيلو اللحم أو قيمة الفرختين ما يعادل خمس عشرة وحدة من وحدات العملة المحلية، فهذا يعني أن التضخم حدث بمعدل كبير وهو 50%.
لذا فإن المستثمر الذي ربط أمواله لفترة طويلة بعائد مقبول لديه وقت بداية الاستثمار، أصبح خاسرا، ليس بسبب سوء اختياره لقناة الاستثمار، بل لأن عاملا آخر وهو التضخم قد قضى على قدر كبير من قيمة استثماره. 
والتضخم أمر لا بد منه، فالأشياء ترتفع أسعارها، فبذلك تقل قيمة النقود أمام السلع، فما كان الإنسان يشتريه منذ ثلاث سنوات بمبلغ 20 دولارا مثلا فإنه الآن غالبا ما يكون بخمسة وعشرين دولارا، وهذا هو التضخم. 
والتضخم المقبول والمعقول والمتوقع وجوده يكون صغير المقدار وقد لا يتجاوز نصفا في المائة أو واحدا في المائة في العام، عندما يكون الوضع الاقتصادي للبلد سليما وصحيحا. علما بأن تضخما في حدود 1-2% لا يمكن اعتباره نذير سوء، ولكن في حالة تجاوز معدل التضخم لهذا المعدل فإن هذا يعني وجود خلل اقتصادي كبير.  
رعب المستثمرين:
إن ارتفاع معدل التضخم أمر مخيف للمستثمرين لأن التضخم يعني نقصا فعليا في قيمة أموالهم المرتبطة بذلك الاستثمار، وكذلك قلة قيمة العوائد التي ينتظرونها من استثماراتهم. فالبدائل أمام المستثمر عديدة، وعندما يختار أحدها فإنه يربط أمواله السائلة بها، ومن ثم تعود له أمواله وهي أقل قيمة مما كانت عليه، وكان من الأفضل له لو صرفها في مشتريات أخرى، لكان حصل على بضائع ذات قيمة، فلو أنه اشترى فيها سلعا معمرة أو سلعة متشربة لعامل التضخم كالأراضي والعقار لكان ذلك أفضل له. 
فلو أن إنسانا استثمر أمواله في سندات تقدم له ربحا مقداره 7% سنويا، وكان معدل التضخم هو 4% فإن ذلك يعني أن ربحه قد انخفض، وأصبح مقداره 3% فقط. 
كيف يقاس التضخم:
يقاس التضخم بطريقتين: الأولى وتتم بحساب معدل حساب الأسعار العام، حيث تؤخذ أسعار مجموعة من البضائع المنوعة منها الأطعمة والملابس والوقود والأجهزة مثل الكمبيوتر وكذلك مجموعة من الخدمات كتكلفة غسيل الملابس أو السيارات. وتحسب قيمة شراء هذه البضائع في كل شهر، في أماكن عرضها وبيعها للجمهور، ومن قيمة الشراء للفترات المختلفة والتي عادة تكون شهرا أو فصلا ( ثلاثة أشهر) يعرف مقدار التضخم ومقدار التغير في مجموعة الأسعار وليس في سلعة واحدة فقط. فإن كان هناك انزياح للأسعار نحو الزيادة بمقدار نصف في المائة فإن ذلك يعني أن هناك تضخما بهذا المقدار. 
والطريقة الثانية لقياس التضخم: مقياس من المنبع، وهو أخذ عينات من أسعار البضائع وتسعيرها من المنتج الأول، أي مقدار السعر الذي يحدده المنتج لبضاعته، ومن هذه الأسعار الإجمالية يمكن معرفة اتجاه خط الأسعار بالصعود أو الهبوط. 
ويحدث أن تنخفض قيمة بعض السلع، فلا يعني ذلك انخفاض في التضخم، لأنه في الوقت نفسه ترتفع أسعار بعض البضائع الأخرى، لذا فإن المعدل لسلعة واحدة لا يؤخذ بالحسبان، ولكن يكون عاملا مهما لمعرفة سبب التضخم أو الغلاء، ومن هنا نسمع عن الضغوط الكبيرة على منتجي البترول، وذلك في محاولة من الدول الأخرى المشترية أو المستهلكة للبترول لتخفيض أسعاره، لأنه أحد السلع التي أدت إلى ارتفاع مؤشر التضخم. 
أسباب التضخم:
أسباب التضخم عديدة منوعة، منها ما يرجع لأسباب اقتصادية داخلية، ومنها ما يكون حلقة من حلقات الارتباط بالاقتصادي العالمي.
فمن المعروف أن التضخم يظهر في أوقات الأزمات الاقتصادية، عندما لا يكون هناك ثقة في الحكومات، أو أن الحكومات تعالج العجز في ميزانياتها بطباعة مزيد من الأوراق النقدية، وهذا يرفع الأسعار لأن النقود المتوفرة هي قيمة السلع والبضائع الموجودة، فكلما زاد النقد بدون زيادة في كمية البضائع سيكون ارتفاع الأسعار أمرا لا مفر منه. 
علاج التضخم: 
تعمل الدول ذات الاقتصاد الحر والقوي على متابعة مؤشرات الأسعار لمعرفة التضخم ومقداره ومنشئه، ومن هنا يبدأ العلاج. 
تتخذ الدول الرأسمالية معدل الفائدة وسيلة للحد من التضخم، فتتعامل بمعدل الفائدة بالزيادة أو النقصان لكي تعالج التضخم، فعندما يكون هناك علامات تضخم بدأت في الظهور، فإن البنك المركزي يعمل على زيادة نسبة الفائدة، والحكمة من ذلك هو الرغبة في سحب الأموال من السوق وتوجيهها إلى عملية توفير أو استثمار، فعندما تكون أسعار الفائدة عالية فإن الإغراء في الاستثمار سيرتفع لكبر الفائدة العائدة على المستثمر
فزيادة التضخم تعني زيادة سعر الفائدة والعكس صحيح

----------


## masrawy

الف شكر يا اخ كاشيو . لكن هل المؤشرات التى تدل على التضخم مثل cpi ? ام ان هناك مؤشرات اخرى ؟ يعنى ما هى المؤشرات اللى يجب ان ننتظرها فى الاخبار 
وما رايك فى يوم الاربعاء . اعتقد انه يوم حاسم للدولار . صح ؟ 
وشكرا لك مره ثانيه على شرحك الوافى

----------


## cashu

شو فيا اخوي مصراوي خبر الفائدة الامريكية وزيادتة الى 5 لا يعني شيء للسوق لأت الخبر استوعيتة الاسواق والمشكلة تكمن في ان الفائدة هذة المرة ستكون المرة الاخيرة ؟
لكن متى يكون الخبر حاسم للدولار عندما نفاجيء بأن الفائدة سترفع فوق مستوى 5  وهذا مستبعد ولكن يجب الحذر وعندها سنرى سقوط اليورو والله اعلم سيتجة الى اين.ومن وجهة نظري القاصرة اعتقد ان هذا الاسبوع هو اسبوع جيد الدولار
ارجو ان تكون قد استفدت

----------


## masrawy

شكرا اخى كاشيو . بس كان قصدى بالحاسم هو اجتماع مجلس الامن ونتيجه التضخم فى انجلترا 
اعتقد انه حيبقى يوم صعب على الدولار

----------

